# I hate everything and everybody.



## Jesskaa (Nov 11, 2007)

Let's start off with i got grounded a week or less ago, because i brought my cellphone bill up by $96. And they took my phone and i got used to not having it for a week, so when i got it back i was like really calm about not even having it. And my brother decided to go and talk away about 4000 of our 2100 minutes. And what do my parents do? they have no fit with him. That had to bring the bill up by something, and nobody says anything but my mom does say to me "I hope you don't go over the mintues like he did."

And now i'm grounded again, pretty much because of my report card. I told them it wasn't going to be pretty everytime they asked how school was going. I got my report card... D,D,C,B. And my mom was like "highest grade in the class you'll never use [spanish]" And my mom was upset because My english was an C and my teacher wrote "is not living up to potential" because i'm not. I was actually told to be in honors english last year and i took academic instead. But english is so hard this year, we have no time for anything. Some of our major tests which completely helped out that C were like 40 questions [multiple choice],7 short answer, 5 paragraph essay in a 70mins class it had to be finshed and normally i would do the essay first and it was be so hard, i can't think like that. And i tried getting help in science... My worst class ever, and i have not understood science we went out of the normal planets,stars, and stuff since 5th grade. I've been an C average in science since 5th grade. I went to my teacher to get help and she would ask me questions and say "we learned it today in class." and i sit there like, that means nothing. Maybe the other kids did, but i sure as hell didn't. And she made me feel so stupid, I didn't want to sit with her every day for 40minutes and not understand and feel like a total moron. And i studied for her tests like crazy and i just kept getting 20% on them all.

So they told me i needed to bring it up and first they were like take every thing away from her! And i was like, then were am i going to get my talking done at??... EXACTLY SCHOOL. So now i have an hour everyday on the phone and i can be on the computer anytime from 7-10.

And if my grades are up by next mid-term i get my stuff back.


----------



## Nox (Nov 11, 2007)

Well I can understand why you're upset that your brother appeared to escape punishment, I would be miffed too.

But in all honesty, those kind of grades should have your parents taking action. I am very pleased to read that their are trying to intervene. You better do what you can to bring those grades up and keep them that way. Good luck to you next term.






P.S., when it comes to school stuff, you know, you can always ask for homework help on here. If it's science and math, I'll surely jump in to help you out. BTW, how did that other homework assignment turn out?


----------



## KellyB (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Jess. I know it sucks. You can bring those grades up. Your brother not getting in trouble isn't fair but you can only worry about yourself. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 11, 2007)

My english paper i got help from on here i got an A on it. Which helped my grade a lot.

I don't have math yet, but Science i'm just unbelieveable clueless. I don't even know to to put into words. I mean i don't care that they took my stuff away, i get it back... if i do my part.

I'm just annoyed and bothered that i can't bring them up.. and i keep trying and i keep studying and none of my effort even slighty shows.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 11, 2007)

Jess, Highschool work is a piece of cake now that I look back. It might not seem it to you now, but once you get to college the work is wayy harder. I have had more work to do these past 3 months than I kid you not, probably more work than I ever had to do in a year of highschool. Maybe even two.'

I think your grades are slipping because of your social life. Thats just my opinion, I don't know how your life is going too much lately but from what I know you should not worry about guys or even girls and pay more attention to your school work. I guess this is hypocritial coming from me, I never cared much about working in high school, but you know what, it's cause I was too busy on the computer talking to Phil and playing the sims. They were distractions. While highschool is about making friends, your classes should be more important.

The brother situation sucks, your parents are clearly too easy on him. I think it's because they have given up hope. They did this to me too with my sister. My sister has always been a problem, dropped out of highschool, got into minor drugs and a bad crowd for a while. They gave up with her and didn't really yell at her anymore. They were extra hard on me because of it and I got in all the trouble. They were trying to prevent me from being like that. I think that they just don't want you to end up like your brother, and with the recent things you have been doing/that have been happening are scaring them and they think you're going to end up like that. Don't let it happen and prove them wrong. You arent helping the matter by getting bad grades and what not, be the best you can and if they still continue to be hard on you than atleast you know you tried the best you could.

Im sorry if you don't like whatever I said but you seem to be getting into a bit of trouble lately and If you were my kid I would probably start taking action too. Especially since you are a good kid, I know this, your parents know this, and they don't want you to end up like your brother. Even if it seems they favor him, they just know there is no hope for him...they know you have potential.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2007)

well if it's geology or fossil related stuff I can help out



I reckon nox is right, MUTers will always help you with school work you don't understand.

Cheer up chicken, high school is not forever! (thank god!)


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I second on what Mindy said. I think what's going on in your social life is taking an affect on you. But I'll leave that at that...

You're prolly going to come off reading this like, "pfft". But I've been where you've been and it's so easy to ignore the work and blame the teacher. I hated doing homework with a passion but then coming to college- where you have to pay for you own things and work at the same time. Trust me, I wish had all my 6 classes back in high school because it was so much easier. And I didn't have "easy" classes either...

Plus, I was never good in science or math - so what I did during high school is take summer school or go tutoring might be an option. Just spending a few times there would surely catch you up. It did for me.

I wish I was lucky enough to be given a cellphone and a computer at the time when I was grounded. My dad would literally take the tv out of my room if I got a bad grade and no computer at all unless it's for school. (Which was rarely because back then, pen and paper was still in use in order to turn in essays). So don't worry about not talking to your friends for one night because you do see them in school anyways!

Just worry about your grades, conquer the classes one by one. Try doing the homework for that class first then your easier ones later. Back in high school, when I had an easier class that we just basically "hanged out" I usually did class work in there too and save the harder stuff for home.


----------



## Karren (Nov 12, 2007)

We yell at our kids equally!! lol An equal opertunity punisher.. Our son is up to owing us amost $500 over the last 3 months.... Going to drain his bank account too... And we check his grades weekly on Power School.... Kids!!! Go kick your brother... it will make you feel better


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 12, 2007)

oh, and just to add, why don't your parents give you a cell phone with prepaid credit so you can only use what they give you??? in oz you can buy amounts and put them on your phone, and that's all you get. Sounds like that would be a much better idea than what you have


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 12, 2007)

Mindy and Celly gave good advice.





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, and just to add, why don't your parents give you a cell phone with prepaid credit so you can only use what they give you??? in oz you can buy amounts and put them on your phone, and that's all you get. Sounds like that would be a much better idea than what you have



That's a good idea Rosie. That way you can't get into trouble about your cellphone.


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 13, 2007)

I know it's because i stopped caring.

And i know i can only blame myself but yesterday i was ticked off at them

so much.

It just all sucks.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 13, 2007)

well, it's impossible to care all the time I guess!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 13, 2007)

well, sometimes it happens





i agree with all the other posts. think about yourself first, and your future. that means work hard at highschool. it _will_ pay one day. and be proud your parents are taking action, that means they care about you enough to do something.

i was never really good in math either, and in science i was paired with the best, so i really felt like i didn't belong. one day a friend and i even fuc**d up an experiment, and there was acid all over our table &gt;.&lt;. could never come near a bunsen burner after that. finally i changed my opinions on the other courses, took economics, and don't regret it.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 14, 2007)

stay true to yourself jess. remember your values in life and what makes you you.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmmm try to google the topics math and science and see if there are educational sites that could help you. I wish I had done better with my math and science courses! Remember it's sexy to be smart! =)


----------



## Aprill (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I cant help with the cell phone but I sure in the hell can help with the homework. I miss high school, pm me anytime, or just ask away on here



We are always willing to help! There are plenty of college educated ladies on here, you are guaranteed to make an A with some help!!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 14, 2007)

It's alright, just don't worry about it. Focus on what you have to do, get your grades up. You will get your stuff back, and your parents will be pleased.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 14, 2007)

the comment your mom made about spanish class is patently offensive and ignorant.

1.) it's like she was trying to belittle your choice of a curriculum. wy, does she actually envy you?

2.) ignorant because spanish is the fastest growing second language in america, period. i know a little bit of spanish but my grammar is bad in it, i get some of my points across but i probably sound funny. i wish i was fluent, i live in a suburb of nashville that has become very heavy in immigrants, sometimes I feel like i can't get my order at a restaurant right nor get anything done without knowing a smattering of espanol.

I'm sorry things are going poorly for you, it's not as if you are making all F's. Some teachers are poor teachers and if you are having a rough time at home in general it's hard to care about school. Doesn't mean you shouldn't, but still...I used to get grounded all the time for being lazy and skipping school, made straight f's and d's...

some teachers are really just not meant to be teachers or should retire, seriously. math was my worst subject and i had at least 2 or 3 teachers different years that literally read out of the book to teach. They barely even made up math problems to solve, it sucked. what the hey?!...

oh and the teacher that said "we just learned it in class" when you asked for help was being a jerk, okay, no one asks for help if they need it. See if you can find a free or reasonable tutor and make sure the tutor isn't the lousy tecaher.

my parents thought i was a lazy horrid child and we found out later i was skipping school to sleep all the time because i wasn't well. don't feel horrible if you don't just "get" a certain subject, i am still bad at math i couldn't polynomial my way out of a paper bag but in writing people have called me a genius.

*shrugs*


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2007)

Its the same way with my brother and I. he is totally babies while i am treated with a strict hand. However, when what I have done deserves fair punishment, i dont really see a reason to be angry. I think in your case, you should try to study a bit more and raise your grades. I know when i do well in school, that usually changes some of the situations at home like the way i am treated compared to my brother.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 16, 2007)

Well I dont know what to really tell you, but Ive really ****ed up my high school education, Im in grade 12 for the second time now, with a couple grade 9 classes still. My only advice would be just REALLY try to not fall behind, once you fall behind its extremely hard to catch up again. I wish I had gone to class and just at least passed even with bad grades. Trust me its not until your in classes that are college/university preparation that grades really matter. So just, do what you can to pass, because thats the bottom most important line. I've screwed up a large part of my life because I just didnt bother. You dont need to pass with straight A, ignore your parents if their putting pressure on you, just do other stuff to make them happy lol like help around the house or spend a nice day with them. When your finishing grade 11, getting into grade 12, then you can be a little more serious, and you'll also be used to the routine by then, so its not really that hard.

I know socializing seems like the most important thing in the world, but please dont let it take over your life. Another mistake I made was spending way too much time and effort with friends that I dont even talk to now. As for your cellphone, I agree pre paid is better if your on some sort of budget. If you want a monthly plan you HAVE to stay with in the limit or the company will screw you over. Find a cheap plan and then look through all the companies brochures, Im on a cheap plan and get an extra 2500 free text messages monthly, voice mail, call display for only an extra 10 bucks lol.

I dont know what else to say, I dont know if that helped any lol. I know some parents can be really strict about grades, mine were too but they gave up on me. I guess thats not good lol but the bottom line is passing and getting serious when necessary, trust me on that lol. If you ever need help with anything like homework or highschool PM me, helping you do your homework will probably help me too lol.


----------



## ivette (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm sorry about your situation


----------

